# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Motion capture systems >  mySwing, golf swing analyzer helping golfers to improve their plays by digitizing the swing motion, Noitom, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Noitom

vimeo.com/myswinggolf

----------


## Airicist

Noitom interviewed by CNN 

Published on Jun 1, 2013




> Noitom was interviewed by CNN on May 10th, 2013. Noitom is known for its inertial sensor based motion capture technology. In the interview, mySwing, a Noitom product, was introduced. mySwing is a golf swing analyzer helping golfers to improve their plays by digitizing the swing motion.

----------


## Airicist

Demo of Noitom's full-body motion capture system 

Published on Jun 1, 2013




> Developed by Noitom, the full-body motion capture system can be used in film making, rehabilitation, sports training, and robots.

----------

